# Rob's Journal (Videos and Pictures)



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a couple main goals and they are...

--Increase my bench which is pathetically 120 x 5.
--Increase my LBM.
--Get more mass in my arms.
--Lats Bigger
--More pullups.

Some of my stats as of 9/10/06
Name: Rob
Age: 16
DOB: 5/3/90
Height: 5'9"
Weight: ~173lbs

Approximate measurements as of 9/10/06 (Inches)
Arms: L-13.25 R-13.25
Chest: 40
Forearms: L-12 R-12
Shoulders: ~44 (Don't know if this is right)
Waist: 35
Quads: L-23.5 R-24
Calves: L-16 R-15.75

Some videos of me..
Deadlifts 250 x 9 <10/08/06> (http://youtube.com/watch?v=Po0LOZbPIZo)
Romanian Deadlifts 120 x 9 <10/06/06> (http://youtube.com/watch?v=qZad_LIt0og)
ATG Squats 170 x 5 <8/22/06> (http://youtube.com/watch?v=RF_0EkmleyI)
Lat Pulldowns ? x 10 <9-27-06> (http://youtube.com/watch?v=pSMoLdLnF1A)
ATG Squats 190 x 5 <10-03-06> (http://youtube.com/watch?v=I-daapIExng)

Pictures
(8-31-06)http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/data/500/medium/8-31-06.jpg


Training Program:

Monday- Upper  	 
Bench Press 	3 X 4-6
Bent Over Row 	3 X 4-6
Military Press 	3 X 4-6
BB Shrug 	3 X 4-6
CG Bench 	3 X 4-6
DB Curl 	3 X 4-6

Tuesday-Lower 	 
Squat 	3 X 4-6
Seated Calf 	3 X 4-6
RDL Deadlift 	3 X 4-6
DB Walking Lunge 	3 X 15-20
Ab Exercise #1 	3 X 15-20
Ab Exercise #2 	3 X 15-20

Thursday- Chest/Delts/Traps
Flat DB Press 	3 X 6-10
Incline Barbell Press 	3 X 6-10
DB Flies 	3 X 6-10
DB Lateral 	3 X 6-10
1-Arm Lateral 	3 X 6-10
DB Shrug 	3 X 6-10
BB Shrug 	3 X 6-10

Friday- Back/Biceps/Triceps
Pull-Up 	3 X *
Lat Pulldown 	3 X 6-10
Reverse Lat Pulldowns 	3 X 6-10
DB Row 	3 X 6-10
DB Curl 	3 X 6-10
Skull Crusher 	3 X 6-10
Hammer Curls 	3 X 8-12
Tricep Pressdown 	3 X 8-12
***Arms are supersetted 	 

Saturday- Legs 	 
Deadlift 	3 X 4-6
Front Squat	3 X 12-15
Squats 	1 X 20
Standing Calf Raise 	3 X 12-15
1-Foot Seated Calf Raise 	3 X 12-15
Ab Exercise #1 	3 X 12-15
Ab Exercise #2 	3 X 12-15

30 minutes of low-intensity cardio after every workout. Heart rate of 130-150 bpm.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

goodluck on your goals.

o my fucktard. looks at that routine


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

I took all this time to make it and no one even looks at it besides kenwood and by the face I think he is saying it sucks.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

It's pretty brave of you to post vids and such.  BTW, I watched you ATG Squats vid.  Damn, that bar doesn't veer one millimeter front or back.  


As for your workout, there's seems to be more chest than back exercises.  Odds are, you could benefit from prioritizing those muscles that you can't see.  I say this because you also have more quad exercises than hamstring exercises.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Realize this, if you are wanting a big bench, you cant neglect your back because in order to get the most out of your bench you really have to have a strong back. Just trying to help.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh, and this journal should be primarily for _you_, not others.  So don't worry if you don't think enough people post in it.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Realize this, if you are wanting a big bench, you cant neglect your back because in order to get the most out of your bench you really have to have a strong back. Just trying to help.



Very true.  Every muscle (the agonist) has an antagonist counter part (such as triceps to biceps).  If the antagonist muscle is much weaker, it'll hold back the development of the agonist muscle and increases the likelihood of injury.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

RDL Deadlift
Pull-Up
Lat Pulldown
Reverse Lat Pulldowns
Bent Over Row
DB Row
Deadlift



thats not enough back excercises?


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and this journal should be primarily for _you_, not others.  So don't worry if you don't think enough people post in it.



I would like to know what other people think..



Also I was at one point where I could curl more then bench but that is over now.  My bench never goes up I have a plateu I started this program 2-3 weeks ago and it went up 2 reps I think which is amazing.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:
			
		

> I would like to know what other people think..



Fair enough.





			
				Diablo1990 said:
			
		

> Also I was at one point where I could curl more then bench but that is over now.  My bench never goes up I have a plateu I started this program 2-3 weeks ago and it went up 2 reps I think which is amazing.



Try dropping the barbell in favor of dumbbells.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Try dropping the barbell in favor of dumbbells.




What do you mean??  Don't bench using a barbell??  I do CG bp, bp, dumbell bp, incline bp.  It's all a mix


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> What do you mean??  Don't bench using a barbell??  I do CG bp, bp, dumbell bp, incline bp.  It's all a mix



Yep, just lose the barbell.  What do you have to lose?  You're not making any gains.  But if you don't want to, there are plenty of other variables that you can play with: reps, specialized sets (drop, super, etc.), volume, RI, ROM, etc.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

you havnt posted any workouts yet  .


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

I would like to try other variables have any opinions??   Kenwood I just posted the journal thats why I stayed home from school today and today is one of my off days from lifting and im sick.  Hopefully I will be better tomorrow


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

Another thing my pullups won't go up!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:
			
		

> I would like to try other variables have any opinions??



What have you tried so far?


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

yes come train with me   . drop barbell bp and do db presses and incline presses.  whenever i'm stuck on BP i switch to db's


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

Nothing really just changing my routine heh.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

Kenwood I do both though.  Inclines hurt my shoulders


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:
			
		

> I just posted the journal thats why I stayed home from school today and today is one of my off days from lifting and im sick.  Hopefully I will be better tomorrow



Hey man, don't kenwood your education.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

If I go to school I feel that I will be sick longer


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> Kenwood I do both though.  Inclines hurt my shoulders


how much of an incline? i usually just set my bench to a slight incline. just a lil higher than flat i guess and it doesnt hurt my shoulders.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> If I go to school I feel that I will be sick longer



yes you will get sick and more sick and more sick and more sick  . i was on the edge of death thats why i quit school.    .


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

I only have 3 stages on my bench it's really high I used to do slight incline and I was fine but hurt sometimes


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> I only have 3 stages on my bench it's really high I used to do slight incline and I was fine but hurt sometimes


Creat a post in the Health forum about shoulder and see what they say.

There are a lot more things that you can do to vary your bench than just changing the incline.  Do you know what those changes are?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> If I go to school I feel that I will be sick longer


Oh, okay.  You stayed home because you were sick.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well I am asking your opinion on what I should do for a stronger bench.  I have quit lifting for 6 months awhile ago and it was fine but now it's coming back I can't afford to take anymore time off


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Very true.  Every muscle (the agonist) has an antagonist counter part (such as triceps to biceps).  If the antagonist muscle is much weaker, it'll hold back the development of the agonist muscle and increases the likelihood of injury.



This is why the westside program is so good for strengthing the big 3. Bench, squat, and deads. I would try the westside program if you are looking for a big bench. Theres also Starr's program of 5x5.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> This is why the westside program is so good for strengthing the big 3. Bench, squat, and deads. I would try the westside program if you are looking for a big bench. Theres also Starr's program of 5x5.



Double D is onto something.  There appears to be much that you need to learn.  But why makes this difficult?  Pick a routine, like WestSide or P/RR/S that picks the variables for you.  _Then_, as you do the routine, learn _why _those particular variables were used.

I've never done WestSide, but I have done P/RR/S.  I liked it a lot and think that I may go back to it if my shoulder is okay.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

I am currently doing westside and I really do like it. I am more from a bodybuilding background and not a powerlifting background so I have made changes to fit into my bodybuilding style of lifting, but still benefitting from strengthining my bench, squat, and deads. Let me know and I will try and help you or point you to someone who would be alot of help with westside.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I am currently doing westside and I really do like it. I am more from a bodybuilding background and not a powerlifting background so I have made changes to fit into my bodybuilding style of lifting, but still benefitting from strengthining my bench, squat, and deads. Let me know and I will try and help you or point you to someone who would be alot of help with westside.



Along with Double D's help, seek out CowPimp's help.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

CP's good with that. You can also get some good help from Stewart. But first do a search on westside and get atleast a little familiar with it. Testosterone nation has some good articles on it.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

You could also check my journal. I am doing westside on the last few pages. 
Entitled, "About that time".


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

I like my routine though I would just like some ideas of variations..  I like the split


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Well like I said before if you are looking to increase your bench you really need to strengthen your rear delts and back along with shoulder, tris, and chest.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have them all in there but I am not getting anywhere


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

And thats why I think you should give westside a look atleast and see what you think of it. From all the reviews you will hear its amazing.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

My arms are also really small...  I can curl 40's without using my back.  I can preacher curl 80 and do concentrated curls with 40's


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

I really dont put to much into what I can curl or anything like that because your arms are such a small muscle. I look at more the compound movements. Ex:Bench, squat,deads.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> My arms are also really small...  I can curl 40's without using my back.  I can preacher curl 80 and do concentrated curls with 40's



Curls aren't going to help your bench.  Listen to Double D.  You asked for advice and people have given it.  If you don't intend to follow it, why bother asking?


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 4, 2006)

I never said they would


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

lol dude give this routine a go

Monday: 
Bench(get your grip right. my grip was messed up and when i fixed it i could actually move more weight for reps)
Incline press
weighted dips
OH press
some sorta triceps isolation exercise_________________

Wed: legs
atg squats
deads
lunges
etc____

Friday:
bentover rows
one arm rows
wg pullups
chinups
some sorta bicep isolation ________

thats it...thats how my routine is pretty much layd out


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

but now i'm switching some stuff up in it.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

I would do away with any tricep or bicep isolation exercise. At most I would preform 3 sets at the end of a workout. Thats without going to failure. Your arms get hit so hard with everything else, theres no need to murder them.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I would do away with any tricep or bicep isolation exercise. At most I would preform 3 sets at the end of a workout. Thats without going to failure. Your arms get hit so hard with everything else, theres no need to murder them.



yeah i do 4sets on all compound stuff and 2sets at the end of my w/o for the iso exercise.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 5, 2006)

Where can I get P/RR/S routine??  I tried googling it, it did not work.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2006)

Here


----------



## kenwood (Oct 5, 2006)

holy crap. 4 pages in this journal and not even a single workout in it


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't understand for week 1 I add all those into 3 days a week for power then week 2 I do rep range in 1 week


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 5, 2006)

I need it to fit in monday, wednesday and friday and on weekends I do cardio and stretching


----------



## Diablo1990 (Nov 12, 2006)

New Pics


----------



## Diablo1990 (Nov 12, 2006)

oO wont let me post another..


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 4, 2006)

New Routine

Week 1: High Rep Range, 1 Rep Below Failure

Monday
ATG Squats 3x8-10
Situps 3x8-10 
Flat DB Press 3x8-10
DB Rows 3x8-10
DB Calve Raises 3x12-15 
DB Curls 3x8-10 

Wednesday
Bench Press 3x8-10
Deadlifts 3x8-10
BB Curls 3x8-10 
DB Shoulder Press 3x8-10
Yates Row 3x8-10
DB Calve Raises 3x12-15

Friday
Split Squats 3x8-10
Skullcrushers 3x8-10
Decline DB Press 3x8-10
Lateral Raises 3x8-10 
Lat Pulldowns 3x8-10
Pullups 3x8-10
Situps 3x15-20
DB Calve Raises 3x12-15

Week 2: Medium Rep Range, 1 Rep Below Failure

Monday
ATG Squats 3x6-8
Flat DB Press 3x6-8
DB Rows 3x6-8
DB Calve Raises 3x8-10
Situps 3x6-8
DB Curls 3x6-8

Wednesday
Bench Press 3x6-8
Deadlifts 3x6-8
Yates Row 3x6-8
DB Shoulder Press 3x6-8
DB Calve Raises 3x8-10
BB Curls 3x6-8


Friday
Split Squats 3x6-8
Decline DB Press 3x6-8
Skullcrushers 3x6-8
Pullups 3x6-8
Lateral Raises 3x6-8
Lat Pulldowns 3x6-8
Situps 3x8-10
DB Calve Raises 3x8-10

Week 3: 4-6 Rep Range, Failure

Monday
ATG Squats 3x4-6
Flat DB Press 3x4-6
DB Rows 3x4-6
DB Calve Raises 3x8-10
Situps 3x8-10
DB Curls 3x4-6

Wednesday
Bench Press 3x4-6
Deadlifts 3x4-6
DB Shoulder Press 3x4-6
Yates Row 3x4-6
BB Curls 3x4-6


Friday
Split Squats 3x4-6
Pullups 3x4-6
Skullcrushers 3x4-6
Lat Pulldowns 3x4-6
Decline DB Press 3x4-6
Lateral Raises 3x4-6
Situps 3x4-6
DB Calve Raises 3x8-10


repeat 3 times for 9 weeks


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 4, 2006)

*December 4th 2006 - Monday*​

ATG Squats : 70lbs x 10 Reps -- Warmup
ATG Squats : 120lbs x 10 Reps
ATG Squats : 140lbs x 8 Reps
ATG Squats : 170lbs x 8 Reps
Flat Dumbbell Press : 50lbs x 10 Reps
Flat Dumbbell Press : 70lbs x 10 Reps
Flat Dumbbell Press : 80lbs x 8 Reps
Barbell Rows : 70lbs x 10 Reps
Barbell Rows : 90lbs x 10 Reps
Barbell Rows : 110lbs x 8 Reps
Dumbbell Calve Raises : 60lbs x 15 Reps
Dumbbell Calve Raises : 80lbs x 15 Reps
Dumbbell Curls : 40lbs x 8 Reps
Dumbbell Curls : 50lbs x 8 Reps
Dumbbell Curls : 60lbs x 8 Reps
Decline Situps : BW x 15 Reps
Decline Situps : BW x 15 Reps


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 4, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9xP_zkaG810  300lb Deadlift x 5 Reps


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 6, 2006)

*December 6th 2006 - Wednesday*​
Sick 

Not looking good


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 10, 2006)

*December 8th 2006 - Friday​*
Sick

I plan to start again monday


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 11, 2006)

*December 11th 2006 - Monday​*
Started again

ATG Squats : 70lbs x 10 Reps -- Warmup
ATG Squats : 120lbs x 10 Reps
ATG Squats : 160lbs x 8 Reps
ATG Squats : 170lbs x 7 Reps
Flat Dumbbell Press : 50lbs x 10 Reps
Flat Dumbbell Press : 70lbs x 10 Reps
Flat Dumbbell Press : 80lbs x 10 Reps
Barbell Rows : 70lbs x 10 Reps
Barbell Rows : 90lbs x 10 Reps
Barbell Rows : 100lbs x 10 Reps
Dumbbell Calve Raises : 60lbs x 15 Reps
Dumbbell Calve Raises : 80lbs x 15 Reps
Dumbbell Calve Raises : 100lbs x 15 Reps
Dumbbell Curls : 40lbs x 10 Reps
Dumbbell Curls : 50lbs x 8 Reps
Dumbbell Curls : 60lbs x 8 Reps
Decline Situps : BW x 15 Reps
Decline Situps : BW + 10 x 15 Reps
Decline Situps : BW + 10 x 15 Reps


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 13, 2006)

*December 13th 2006 - Wednesday*​
(L)Shoulder = Bad
I ran out of chicken = bad


Bench Press : 70 x 10 - Warmup
Bench Press : 90 x 10
Bench Press : 100 x 6 - Failed (Sharp Pain In (L) Shoulder)
Dumbbell Shoulder Press : 10 x 10
Dumbbell Shoulder Press : 20 x 10
External Rotations : 3 x 10
Yates Row : 70 x 10
Yates Row : 80 x 10
Yates Row : 100 x 10
Skullcrushers : 30 x 10
Skullcrushers : 30 x 10
Skullcrushers : 50 x 10
Dumbbell Calve Raises : 80 x 18
Dumbbell Calve Raises : 80 x 18
Dumbbell Calve Raises : 80 x 15
Barbell Curls : 40 x 10
Barbell Curls : 60 x 10 - http://youtube.com/watch?v=W1NMazmhRgA
Barbell Curls : 66 x 10


----------

